# Wooo Hoooo! My amp finally arrived!!!!



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

*Wooo Hoooo! My amp finally arrived!!!! PICS NOW*

So My Audison LRx5.1k was finally delivered to me today. 

Been waiting for what seemed like YEARS. The nice man from Elettromedia hand delivered the thing.  To my surprise I opened the box to find not only my 5.1k but also a 2way set of Hertz Milles!  ML1600 mids and ML280 Big Chamber tweets. NICE! Total added bonus. I'll take pics as soon as I get back from work. I'm sure you guys wanna see some innards so I'll get those too. First impression of the amp is good. Nice appearance. It's Black/Silver. Not the old Audison color. The RCA plugs are interesting. They actualy plug in from the underside of the amp. Hard to explain so I'll just take a pic.

Man I'm STOKED!


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

TTIWWOP  

Seriously though, that's a nice amp, I would really like to hear one of those sometime.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

damn thats sweet you got a pair of comps for free. 

but i say, pics or die .


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

Ya total surprise. I knew the guy was coming with the amp today so I was kinda panicking last night. My 7100s and w18nx have been on back order for a while. So I got antsy and pulled the trigger on a pair of peerless exclusives and seas neos from madisound. Even paid 2day air. 

Eh oh well I'm sure someone here can find use for them.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Well congrats and I wish i was in your situation  Nice amp, free comps, great tweeters and drivers on way, and even more high end equipment on the way :sigh: im jealous


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

The features on that amp are ridiculous. I love how you can hide everything stealth underneath. And the power....oh the power! I've been eyeing one...but that's about as far as I'll come to owning one....for now at least. So, I'll live vicariously through you then if that's ok.


----------



## Nass027 (Oct 25, 2006)

Supper should be over by now!Where's the pics???


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

pretty much the hottest speakers i've seen in a while. that double roll is off the hizee


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Nice, you can flip that input strip around facing the outside if your cables dont fit in the canals. My thick azz experts wouldnt fit in mine


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Where is mine???


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

dual700 said:


> Where is mine???


Sorry.

Mr. Seas/Arc guy

BUWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

jun.

we NEED to talk.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

dual700 said:


> Where is mine???


Hey I wanna try those new Lotus Performance though. Lets put em in my truck this weekend. Promise I give them back.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

The Mille's will be going to Npdang before I put em in. Being that these things border on unobtanium status, I think it'll be interesting for all of us to see some response curves. Maybe some in car response curves too.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

Ok more pics as promised.

These are of the Mille tweets. These are the "Big Chamber" version.

I unscrewed the chamber and found 5 felt discs and an o-ring to seal the chamber. It maybe interesting to have Npdang test these with std (5), 4, 3.....felt disks. I wonder how the response will change? They obviously do this for tuning reasons......


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

Here are more pics of the Audison LRx 5.1k.

The first pic is of the bi-directional RCA plug. You can either have it facing out (conventional), or inward for a stealth under-amp routing of RCAs.

The rest are self explanitory. At least to you techies out there.
Now how do I put this thing back together .............


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Jun...whats with the slow roll? Not installed yet? 


I assure you, you'll be Very pleased.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

dual700 said:


> Where is mine???


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/private.php?do=newpm&u=793


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

6spdcoupe said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/private.php?do=newpm&u=793



LOL!


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

6spdcoupe said:


> Jun...whats with the slow roll? Not installed yet?
> 
> 
> I assure you, you'll be Very pleased.


Naw prolly friday. Gotta go borrow Lowell's Fluke. I really need to invest in an o-scope.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

technobug said:


> LOL!


is this who i have to ask to get one of these???????


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

this or pdxs, this or pdxs - uggg


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

duuuuude you are sooo brave for taking apart the audison

THANKS for that 

my favorite amps to date are the audison. sure miss those things


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

rcurley55 said:


> this or pdxs, this or pdxs - uggg


LRx > PDX

True story !


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

newtitan said:


> duuuuude you are sooo brave for taking apart the audison
> 
> THANKS for that
> 
> my favorite amps to date are the audison. sure miss those things


Like these..


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

rcurley55 said:


> this or pdxs, this or pdxs - uggg


this for sure


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

6spdcoupe said:


> Like these..


6spd..what amp is that you posted pics? are those the older ones?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

VRx 1.500

I wanted all LRxs, but my 1.2k wasnt ready at the time and it was Black. Although the Blacks are absolutely gorgeous, it wouldnt have matched the other two (4.1k and 2.9). So I settled on the VRxs.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

6spdcoupe said:


> Like these..



Yep.

SEXY!


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

low said:


> this for sure


but only 45W for my lotus tweeters


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

You didnt get the passives as well ?










EVen if not used, theyre just Sexcellent to look at it. Almost made me wanna go back to passive for a minute.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Some more crossover+speaker eye candy:

http://www.hifi-notes.com/sonusfaberamatifabrikage-nl.htm

http://www.stereophile.com/news/101606focal/


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

6spdcoupe said:


> You didnt get the passives as well ?
> 
> 
> EVen if not used, theyre just Sexcellent to look at it. Almost made me wanna go back to passive for a minute.


Nope they weren't in the box. But they knew I was running active.

I guess beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

npdang said:


> Some more crossover+speaker eye candy:
> 
> http://www.hifi-notes.com/sonusfaberamatifabrikage-nl.htm
> 
> http://www.stereophile.com/news/101606focal/


If anyone has ever wondered why home speakers cost so much, well........there ya go.  

My favorite pic is of the focal guy in the full suit and respirator. That Beryllium Copper stuff is BAD NEWS.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Must resist....
New home....
New job......
New old van....
Must resist.....

*Close eyes and mumble to self*
ARC FTW
ARC #1
ARC >>> else
ARC is the best..

Must resist...


Baaaaaad Jun, Baaaaad Don!!!  

I hate Jun, Jun ALWAYS get lucky with free stuff.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

dual700 said:


> Must resist....
> 
> I hate Jun, Jun ALWAYS get lucky with free stuff.


SHEEEEEET

Who said anything about free?

Oh the speakers???

Yeah well......a lil lucky I guess.


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

Niiiiiiice. Welcome to the club. And whaddaya mean "old" Audison blue! True blue is where it's at! 

Best packaging, manual, and well thought out detailed design I've ever seen in an amp. The Milles are also gorgeous to look at as well.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Info and link on those speakers please


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

dual700 said:


> I hate Jun, Jun ALWAYS get lucky with free stuff.


Pimpin' ain't easy for Jun, but somebody's gotta do it.


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

tyroneshoes said:


> Info and link on those speakers please


Hertz Audio website.

Some DIYMA read here and here.


----------



## xtremebassjunky (Apr 5, 2007)

nice equipment.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

My ARC stuff is awsome, but the Audison still makes my mouth water and Sinfoni makes me want to sell the kids. Awsome amp and you are one lucky MF*****.


----------



## Nass027 (Oct 25, 2006)

Checkout the Sonus Faber Stradivarius or the new Elipsa.I have a set of Cremonas cause i just couldn't afford the Amati's but i'm still hopin'.


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

Autiophile said:


> The sonus faber amati is beautiful. I don't think I have ever seen a cabinet finish that was better.


Ever seen Dali Helicons or Euphonias?






Autiophile said:


> I wish more manufacturers would consider how much value we (maybe just me) place on clean wiring and simple cable runs.


I hear you Autiophile. Nice to know other people value this. I'm a huge proponent of clean designs and these LRx's got it right.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

dual700 said:


> Must resist....
> New home....
> New job......
> New old van....
> ...


we wub you too.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

BodegaBay said:


> Niiiiiiice. Welcome to the club. And whaddaya mean "old" Audison blue! True blue is where it's at!
> 
> Best packaging, manual, and well thought out detailed design I've ever seen in an amp. The Milles are also gorgeous to look at as well.


Because once they swap over all the LRxs to Black it'll be the 'old Blue'. He's just getting a headstart on terminology.


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

Noooooooooooo! Don't do Audi! They are so unique with that blue. I'm sure the black looks great as well but how many amp mfgs. out there have that black/silver combo look?

Don't tell me they're going to conver the VRx and SRx as well?


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

it would be cool if they gave you the option to have either - but look at how dope the shadow chrome is on the vrx


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeah, Shadow Chrome option woulda been sick!

I'm in a bit of a pinch now. I'm contemplating adding a small 2ch for rear fill. Ya, ya, I know......but I was thinking it would be cool to be able to switch to 5.1 when I watch movies. Anyways, Audison doesn't offer any small 2ch. in black.  

Guess I may have to hide a small amp somewhere.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Unfortunately Chrome Shadow line has been discontinued. I would have went that route if this wasnt the case. 

Try an SRX2 Jun...its plenty small.


----------



## andthelam (Aug 9, 2006)

Who knows where and how much to get one of those 5.1K's??


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

andthelam said:


> Who knows where and how much to get one of those 5.1K's??


I'm sure there is a dealer by you. You're in Newport, CA.? I'm almost positive.

Email me for contact info if you'd like.

Jun
[email protected]


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

So amp is in. Temporarily anyways. Sorry but no picks of the ghetto-tastic install. I basically just put it in the void left by my pair of TRU Billets. I'll have things nice and tidy by Marv's BBQ. Unfortunately I don't have the Milles in my posession anymore. I gave the Hertz Milles to Npdang for Klippel testing. Look for a full report soon. Luckily though, I received my order from Madisound just in time. Playing sound through a set of Seas Neo Metals and Peerless Exclusives. I must say.....I'm pretty impressed with the speakers. Both tweet and mid. I dunno if I need to write a review about them though. Plenty already. And by now EVERYONE knows how good they are. And what a great deal they are. Especially that tweeter. I'm running a production version of the DIYMA now. Just picked it up the other night. Swapped out my protype version with it. Same sweet results. I do have a new toy to play with though. Picked up a JBL W10GTi Mk1. I'll be handing that sucker over to Npdang as well. Look for test results of it too. Also have the brand new Hertz ML3000 sub coming soon. I'll post pics when I get it. Look for my review of the amp over in the 'reviews' section.

Cheers!
Jun


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

technobug said:


> So amp is in. Temporarily anyways. Sorry but no picks of the ghetto-tastic install. I basically just put it in the void left by my pair of TRU Billets. I'll have things nice and tidy by Marv's BBQ. Unfortunately I don't have the Milles in my posession anymore. I gave the Hertz Milles to Npdang for Klippel testing. Look for a full report soon. Luckily though, I received my order from Madisound just in time. Playing sound through a set of Seas Neo Metals and Peerless Exclusives. I must say.....I'm pretty impressed with the speakers. Both tweet and mid. I dunno if I need to write a review about them though. Plenty already. And by now EVERYONE knows how good they are. And what a great deal they are. Especially that tweeter. I'm running a production version of the DIYMA now. Just picked it up the other night. Swapped out my protype version with it. Same sweet results. I do have a new toy to play with though. Picked up a JBL W10GTi Mk1. I'll be handing that sucker over to Npdang as well. Look for test results of it too. Also have the brand new Hertz ML3000 sub coming soon. I'll post pics when I get it. Look for my review of the amp over in the 'reviews' section.
> 
> Cheers!
> Jun


Is this why you didn't get back to me? 
Hate you!  
Is that hertz also free? Trade you with Juanda's signature hehehehehe


----------



## bigwise1 (Apr 2, 2006)

how much does the 5.1k weigh?


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

bigwise1 said:


> how much does the 5.1k weigh?


about 10 - 15 pounds i guess. Not that heavy at all considering it push lots of power for that size.


----------

